

Ask HN: What problems are you working to solve? Why? - rblion

Just curious. I hope 2013 will be a big year for technological innovation and scientific discovery. I'm tired of hearing about smarter smartphones and bigger social networks all the time.
======
mflindell
You probably don't want to hear this but..

The whole issue with doing work on the internet, it seems like everybody is
just OK with using multiple products to do their work.

Even google has very segmented products like drive, google docs, tasks etc and
theres no project management included.

I have been building a desk on the internet, where all your work is in one
place and I am very VERY close.

~~~
a_macgregor
a desk on the internet eh ? Sounds like an interesting concept, care to
elaborate?

~~~
mflindell
I'm building des.sk with tasks management, document editor, calendar (with
sharing between teams), contacts and project management. Everything I need to
be productive online without going to external services. Seems though students
love it too.

